# had my first pictures published



## gotamintvtr (Sep 25, 2006)

myself and a mate are regulars at brands hatch throughout the season, and just by luck of uploading the pics to AMOC after their race at brands we were contacted for pictures.

now the pics are in their magazine and weve been asked to do more for them this season
:w00t:














































its only an owners club mag, but its astart feels like quite an acheivment haha

anyone had a lucky break similar? did you feel chuffed?


----------



## kempe (Jan 9, 2011)

Well done mate :thumb:


----------



## gotamintvtr (Sep 25, 2006)

cheers


----------



## Natalie (Jan 19, 2011)

Well done:thumb:


----------



## AshD (Apr 27, 2006)

Congratulations! Great feeling when you get several pics published in the same article eh?!


----------



## gotamintvtr (Sep 25, 2006)

these are mine and a friends but yeah it is realy good feeling


----------



## SubtleAggressiv (Jul 17, 2010)

Congrats!


----------



## gotamintvtr (Sep 25, 2006)

it makes it feel worth it going to brands hatch every weekend getting up early to go and have a pitstop breakfast haha


----------



## Scotty Pro (Nov 12, 2008)

Well done, hope they paid you enough to get a load of shiny new detailing gear


----------



## Gleammachine (Sep 8, 2007)

Nice one, a great feeling seeing your work in print.:thumb:


----------



## dubnut71 (Jul 25, 2006)

Its a cool feeling, I remember being in San Diego, walking into a branch of barnes and noble, picking up a copy of PVW and seeing my name on the titleblock inside as photographer and having 12 shots inside!

Superb feeling, they pay reasonably but its worth it all the same!

Good stuff mate, stick at it!


----------



## gotamintvtr (Sep 25, 2006)

cheers.


----------



## minimadgriff (Jul 8, 2007)

Nice one mate, awesome pics and it is a great feeling. 

I have had probably over 40 photos from last years BTCC in various mags and not once have had them credited to me. One mag even took one of my blog write ups and just copied and pasted it into the mag. Wouldn't have been so bad if they credited me. 

Last month I had 3 pictures in Track and Driver magazine, got credited in those though. Also got afew pics going in next months too. 

The one that has to be the best though is we have a hard back book coming out of last seasons BTCC and some of my pics have been used. Credited in that too. Pics of me in it too :Thumb:


----------



## gotamintvtr (Sep 25, 2006)

my girlfriend had me a hard back book made of my pics for xmas. realy good quality its made me consider getting one a year as a portfolio. 20 or so of my best pics.


----------



## buckas (Jun 13, 2008)

minimadgriff said:


> Nice one mate, awesome pics and it is a great feeling.
> 
> I have had probably over 40 photos from last years BTCC in various mags and not once have had them credited to me. One mag even took one of my blog write ups and just copied and pasted it into the mag. Wouldn't have been so bad if they credited me.


Invoice them big time, I would (and have!)


----------



## james_death (Aug 9, 2010)

Justly proud what a great feeling...:thumb:


----------



## gargreen7 (Apr 12, 2009)

well done, photos look great


----------



## gotamintvtr (Sep 25, 2006)

heres one of my faves that wasnt in the mag


----------



## Tavli (Feb 4, 2010)

It's a great start indeed but what is better your pictures have gone to print and they want more, must have been a great feeling to be asked.


----------



## MARKETMAN (Aug 22, 2006)

Very well done... its a great feeling ... keep up the Great Work.................. and as said Invoice those who used your pictures after all they are yours and yours alone.


----------



## Ecce (Mar 29, 2011)

BIG congratulations! I had a few images in the 2009 Tunnocks Tour of Mull Rally programme - no payment - but just being in print was payment enough for me


----------

